# Kauffman racing equipment KRE



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Does anyone know anything about this companies parts? I have been trying to get ahold and talk to someone they dont seem to be around. Nice parts not sure theyre for street cars.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ive talked to Jeff Kaufman before. Very helpful and knowledgeable. We were going to use his high ports for a 461 build but ended up going edlebrock round ports for the shake hood fitment. I'm sure just like everyone they're backed up from delays covid caused just like all the other big companies. Keep trying hopefully you can get a hold of them.


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

I would take a KRE engine over a Butler any day of the week.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Thats interesting Im trying every day to connect either phone or email and I get no response. It would be nice if they said too busy or anything just to know there in bizness. As I have a large order (4800) in the cart but I need some sort of contact.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Haven't dealt with Kaufman but have spent in the same ball park as you through Butler. Absolutely no complaints. They ship fast and the couple times I've reached out to them with tech questions, they get back within a reasonable time. Darrin at Nitemare is also really good to work with. I have an order in right now with the folks at RARE. I called them when my order seemed stuck at pending. They were really nice over the phone. Basically, my order was in their que and would process once the parts were available.

Like others have said, shops are really busy right now. Keep in mind that many of these businesses are small and service a large area. They may just be that busy, or god forbid, the shop got sick. I watched Covid blast through my work place late last year. My department got lucky as we were able to isolate from the rest of the staff and no one got sick.

In all honesty, try and be patient. Expect your project to take WAY longer than you originally intended it to. I think I told you in another post. My car blew up last June. I expected it back on the road by late summer / early fall. I am just putting the engine back together now. If I have it back on the road a year to the day that it died I'll be a happy guy at this point.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Jared said:


> Haven't dealt with Kaufman but have spent in the same ball park as you through Butler. Absolutely no complaints. They ship fast and the couple times I've reached out to them with tech questions, they get back within a reasonable time. Darrin at Nitemare is also really good to work with. I have an order in right now with the folks at RARE. I called them when my order seemed stuck at pending. They were really nice over the phone. Basically, my order was in their que and would process once the parts were available.
> 
> Like others have said, shops are really busy right now. Keep in mind that many of these businesses are small and service a large area. They may just be that busy, or god forbid, the shop got sick. I watched Covid blast through my work place late last year. My department got lucky as we were able to isolate from the rest of the staff and no one got sick.
> 
> In all honesty, try and be patient. Expect your project to take WAY longer than you originally intended it to. I think I told you in another post. My car blew up last June. I expected it back on the road by late summer / early fall. I am just putting the engine back together now. If I have it back on the road a year to the day that it died I'll be a happy guy at this point.


Well the bummer is Nitemare doesnt seem to have aluminum heads and thats the direction I want to go. And if you go look at Kauffmans alum heads they seem to be very reasonable, but theres a wide selection and I dont want some 680hp head. Plus I need to know which rockers again they are below everyone else especially Butler. Thats the message I left is "are your prices up to date". Guess I'll just keep tryin. But thanks. That may be why there so darn busy


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope you didn't buy 'ready to run' heads that come already populated with valves, springs, etc.?

Bear


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> I hope you didn't buy 'ready to run' heads that come already populated with valves, springs, etc.?
> 
> Bear


NO I havent purchased anything I dont unless I communicate with someone especially that kind of $.
Im trying to rebuild my engine for a hp rating about 450-480 really dont want to go more, and there heads seem to have a much higher rating. Thats the main reason I want to talk to somone, the heds are 65cc 72cc 85cc I dont know which I can and possibly cannot use 
But why do you say that?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Droach6498 said:


> But why do you say that?


Watch these videos...

















Also, if you compare the prices between a bare/naked head and one that's "ready to run", you'll probably find that the price difference for the ready to run head is less than what it would cost you to buy the bare head and the springs, valves, retainers, locks, plus the cost of a valve job to have everything fitted. There's a reason for that. Most ready to run heads are outfitted with bargain basement components, and the fitment/quality of the valve job will be questionable.

Bear


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

That's all fine if you're building a Pro-Mod. A novice building a street car isn't going after or needs every 1/1000th of a second. Cheap parts??? Not if you're dealing with a reputable company.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

To each his own I guess, but you can bet that the valves that come in "ready to run" Edelbrock heads won't be Ferrea, the springs won't be Comp or Pac, the installed heights won't necessarily be "right" or consistent, etc 

When I bought mine, I was advised by the supplier who sells a lot of their heads to buy them bare and have them built out with good parts. I figured they'd know. 

Bear


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

Do you have evidence of that?

Ferrea? A brand name. Manley has excellent valvetrain products. Doug Herbert used a lot of their products.

That's like saying my beer is better than your beer because it's what I drink.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

So what am I suppossed to do? Buy the heads and have them ported? Then buy all the parts for them seperately I guess. The video makes sence, anytime your buying massed produced your going to have less than quality workmenship. KRE says all there heads are built with Ferrea and other quality parts. Thats one reason why I want to buy there heads but they dont respond and I dont want to place an order for $3500-$4500 without conversing with someone. This is really the shits. All these unemployed people and there all ordering Pontiac parts. Haha
i buy a car, get burned, have to rebuild and cant get parts worth a shit.
If you follow youtube theres a guy Fast Monty who rebuilds his 68 and within 1000 miles a lifter spins out of the bracket. But Butler reimberses him for the lifters, oh boy you have to pull your engine and do a bunch of work you just did but they refund you $300. He thinks its wonderful I would have been really pissed.


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

Two factors to be aware of.

1) Internet forums love to spend other people's money. That's fine I guess if you have endless funds, deep pockets or blank checks. It's also fine if you don't care how much power you build to never drive above 40 mph.

2) This time of year for any reputable shop is crunch time. Guys want their engines now that were ordered 6 months ago and shops are working double time and busy as hell. Yes, busy enough to not answer the phone and definitely not dealing with emails, interweb or Facebook. If you don't hit up a good shop by the end of summer you're SOL. I know one shop that currently has 200 Hemi heads on his floor waiting to be done..... LAST MONTH.

People spending other people's money is easy. Directing them to a path that fits their needs and budget is where the buck stops and the B.S. walks.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you for the fine viewing. I am sure its easier to return a set of springs that are out of spec that a set of assembled heads.But it doesn't help if you buy separate pieces if you not checking each piece for correctness.

It was interesting that the valves seemed to have tweaked sitting under pressure on a out of round seat. Or was it out before hand?

Thanks again It always pays to know the guys at the machine shop.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I bought mine bare because I wanted them ported, and I wanted to specify the valves and the springs. If I was doing a pretty stock engine then I would probably by them assembled. However, I would check the installed height when I received them. I did mine some time ago, so I'm sure some of the vendors can provide the heads set up the way you want.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

NOS Only said:


> Do you have evidence of that?
> 
> Ferrea? A brand name. Manley has excellent valvetrain products. Doug Herbert used a lot of their products.
> 
> That's like saying my beer is better than your beer because it's what I drink.


Personal evidence? No I don't have any. I just went on the word of someone else who'd earned my trust, and I'm happy with the results I got from doing so. 

Those video links I found though seem to provide reasons not to run them "out of the box" without at least having them checked out by a good machinist first - which will add to the cost.

Everyone's free of course to make their own choices about how they spend their dollars. I'm just sharing information and hoping it will be useful.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> Personal evidence? No I don't have any. I just went on the word of someone else who'd earned my trust, and I'm happy with the results I got from doing so.
> 
> Those video links I found though seem to provide reasons not to run them "out of the box" without at least having them checked out by a good machinist first - which will add to the cost.
> 
> Everyone's free of course to make their own choices about how they spend their dollars. I'm just sharing information and hoping it will be useful.


well appreciated thanks


----------

